# Finally set-up my 30 gal



## tankies (Feb 1, 2012)

Still in progress but at least can take decent pics.


----------



## jamezgt (Feb 17, 2009)

Cool tank


----------



## tankies (Feb 1, 2012)

jamezgt said:


> Cool tank


thanks!!!!!!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

very very nice! Should look very awesome when it fills in


----------



## tankies (Feb 1, 2012)

I hope so. I just discovered cdp fry but fate is uncertain if not eaten


----------



## Egonsgirl (Feb 28, 2012)

Very nice scape, and choice of plants. Peaceful looking. I have to get my dirt tank done!!!! And then figure out how to post picts too!


----------



## tankies (Feb 1, 2012)

Egonsgirl said:


> Very nice scape, and choice of plants. Peaceful looking. I have to get my dirt tank done!!!! And then figure out how to post picts too!


thanks!!! cant wait for the outcome of this one. was rushing to take pic and just used the cam in my fone.


----------

